# Late EFlow fine on hire car



## Oscaresque (26 Sep 2010)

A colleague from the UK was in Ireland around 4 months ago and used the M50 toll in a hire car. About 3 days later he remembered he hadn't paid the fee and so did so online.

Does anyone know what happens with hire car toll fines? Surely by now the hire car company would have had  late payment fee letter which they would have passed onto us? Another colleague who had his own UK reg car in Ireland had a similar experience. He paid the fine a day or so late but never got a late payment fine. 

Any ideas if we are likely to get a late payment fine?


----------



## nicebutdim (26 Sep 2010)

theredfox said:


> ..do the gaurds persue them , they just dont have the man power ....paul


 
AFAIK Its not the Gardai that would pursue it. It would be a debt collection agency if at all. Not sure what this would entail practically ie if they do actually do this. With it being a rental car, it might be more complicated to pursue though. I'm sure a good web search will give you peoples' experiences


----------



## dmos87 (26 Sep 2010)

As far as I am aware (or at least with the company I use regularly) their cars are registered and are paid - it is then up to staff to check for tolls and charge the customers accordingly. 

When I rent I know to bring my receipts for payment of tolls with me to the desk when handing the keys back. That way I don't get charged a second time and I am not paying the toll fee through the rental company - they charge an administration fee on top!!


----------



## Towger (27 Sep 2010)

In France and I assume the some in most other countries.  If a hired car gets any fines the car hire company will stick the fine on the hirer's credit card, plus a hefty handling charge.


----------



## ajapale (27 Sep 2010)

OT posts have been removed.


----------



## Oscaresque (1 Oct 2010)

dmos87 said:


> As far as I am aware (or at least with the company I use regularly) their cars are registered and are paid - it is then up to staff to check for tolls and charge the customers accordingly.
> 
> When I rent I know to bring my receipts for payment of tolls with me to the desk when handing the keys back. That way I don't get charged a second time and I am not paying the toll fee through the rental company - they charge an administration fee on top!!




When you say registered and paid do you mean the cars have need registered with eflow and every time they go through the M50 get charged automatically?


----------



## tablesalt (31 Oct 2010)

If you pay before you received a postal notice (even if you are 2-3 days late) - no fine is due. Happened to me on a number of occasions. I actually called them once (after forgetting to pay 3 days after using the toll) and the woman I spoke to confirmed that my trips are fully paid for obvisoulsy after giving her mey credit card for the 3 euro.


----------



## TeeMac (2 Nov 2010)

Oscaresque said:


> When you say registered and paid do you mean the cars have need registered with eflow and every time they go through the M50 get charged automatically?


 Check with the hire firm.





tablesalt said:


> If you pay before you received a postal notice (even if you are 2-3 days late) - no fine is due.


 This was my experience previously – I forgot to pay in the allocated time and was 1 day late. I subsequently never heard anything from them. 

Also, my wife got a late fee notice through the post yesterday for a journey she made two weeks ago. She had paid on time by credit card so phoned them up – turned out she had entered her reg number incorrectly.  
The girl in eflow confirmed the payment had been received, and amended her reg number on the record. So it’s been cleared up.


----------

